# Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2008)

Werbung

*Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion​*
*Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*

Als Hauptgewinn (zusätzlich unter allen Einsendern ausgelost):

Ein Angeltag mit Peter Biedron, der dabei das richtige Angeln mit seinen Wobblern zeigt.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen, Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels.


*Peter Biedron Wobbler von Quantum*
Peter Biedron ist ja berühmt für seine handgebauten Wobbbler (ich bin noch glücklicher Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Exemplare von Anfang der neunziger Jahre). Er hat jetzt für Quantum eine ganze Wobblerserie entwickelt. Und geht dabei etwas andere Wege als bei Wobblern sonst allgemein üblich.


*Warum Peter Biedron Wobbler?*
Während ansonsten gerade starke Vibrationen für das Fangergebnis sorgen sollen, vertritt Peter Biedron eine andere Philosophie, wir lassen ihn hier selber zu Wort kommen:



> Liebe Angler,
> 
> das Konzept eines Köders ohne Tauchschaufel und den damit nur sehr dezent erzeugten Druckwellen unter Wasser orientiert sich an der Natur. Oder können Sie sich vorstellen, dass ein wehrloses Beutefischchen aufgeregt umher zappelt, um ja die bösen Räuber auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?
> 
> ...




*Topprodukte*
Dass die Wobbler erstklassig lackiert sind und mit besten Komponenten ausgestattet, kann man bei Quantum voraussetzen - und auch bei Peter Biedron, wenn er seinen Namen dafür gibt! 

Interessanter noch aber ist, dass die Wobbler keine Tauchschaufel haben, dafür aber mehrere Einhängeösen. Je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt, läuft er anders.

Die oberen Ösen erzeugen insgesamt aktivere Bewegungen und lassen den Köder tiefer tauchen, die unteren lassen den Köder eher langsamer wedeln und nicht so tief tauchen.

So kann man den variabel einsetzen und auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Gewässer anpassen. Das fördert auch die Farbpalette mit allen benötigten Farben und Farbkombinationen.


*Folgende Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:​*
*Biedron „The Original"*
schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln






*Dirty Harry*
Seitlich abgeflachter Einteiler, ähnelt hochrückigen Futterfischen in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise. Mit schier unglaubliche Fangraten in den Tests.





*Big Fish*
Großer einteiliger Biedron-Wobbler für Wels und Großhecht, oder auch für die Meeresangelei. Kann auch gejerkt werden.





*Swanky Jack*
Das Gegenstück zum zweiteiligen „The Original". Etwas seitlich abgeflacht, mit unglaublichen Wurfeigenschaften.





*Belly Dancer*
Sensationeller Zweiteiler mit schräger Teilung. Diese lässt ganz besondere Bewegungsmuster entstehen und die Haken können sich nicht verfangen.






*
Und jetzt los zum Wobbler gewinnen!!​*Jeden Monat verlost Quantum 5 Pakete mit verschiedenen Wobblern aus der Peter Biedron Wobblerserie.

*Wie?*
Ganz einfach hier bewerben!!!

Wo, wann, in welchen Gewässern und auf welche Räuber Ihr die Wobbler einsetzen wollt.  

Allerdings müssen die Gewinner dann dafür auch was tun:
Einen Bericht über Ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Wobbler schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de

*Wer keinen Testbericht schreibt, wird zukünftig von allen Gewinnspielen und Preisausschreiben ausgeschlossen.​*

*Der Top - Jahrespreis
Angeln mit Peter Biedron​*1 Tag angeln mit Peter Biedron und sich die Führung seiner Wobbler vom Meister selber zeigen lassen! 

Das wird unter allen verlost, die sich im Laufe des Jahres bewerben - unabhängig davon ob sie schon zu den Testpaket - Gewinnern gehörten oder nicht.

Wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.


Alle außer den bisherigen Gewinnern können sich jetzt hier wieder bewerben!

*Und hier gehts zum ersten Testbericht*


----------



## H2Ofreund (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Juhu erster, mal schauen ob es sich auf die Gewinnchance auswirkt. Die letzte Chance möchte ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen. Getestet würden die Teile im Schweriner See. Dort würde ich sie hauptsächlich für den Hechtfang einsetzen, eventuell sind sie ja auch für den einen oder anderen Barsch gut. Den Bericht könnte ich allerdings erst 2009, nach der Schonzeit, abgeben, da das Boot Ende Oktober in den Winterschlaf geschickt wird.


----------



## bayerman (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Servus,
na dann will ich mal wieder, vielleicht klappts ja diesmal!

Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Schied, räusper Waller räusper!
Gewässer is die Naab.

Nachdem ich bisher mit Wobblern nicht so erfolgreich war, konnte ich diese Saison einige schöne Erfolge verbuchen. Würd mich interessieren wie Biedron-Teile so funzen!

Petri Heil wünscht bayerman


----------



## Case (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Wobbler gingen die ganze Saison nicht.

Zumindest hier, in Donau, Neckar und den von mir befischten Baggerseen auf der schwäbischen Alb. 

Ich denke, da helfen auch Peter Biedron's nicht. Bei Gewinn kriegt Ihr wenigstens einen Schneiderbericht.

Case


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

moin,
bewerbe mich auch wieder:m

wo-elbe und baggersee
wann- sobald die wobbler bei mir sind
worauf- esox und barsch


gruß
stefan


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich bin dabei!!!!!
Gewässer: Datteln-Hamm-Kanal, Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, Lippe
Fische: Barsch,Döbel,Rapfen,Hecht,Zander
Wann?: Sobald die Wobbler da sind


----------



## kingandre88 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

So,ich werde auch mal mein Glück versuchen!!!
Wo:Lippe,Datteln-Hamm-Kanal,Horstmarer See und evtl. Rhein
Welche Fische: Je nach Gewässer:Barsch,Hecht,Zander,Rapfen
Wann:Bei jeder Möglichkeit!!! Mindestens 4 mal im Monat,Maximal 12 mal im Monat,je nachdem wie es die Zeit zulässt!!!:m
Wünsche allen Glück!!!#6


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Jo da simmer dabei :vik:

Gefischt wird in der Hauptsache im Rhein und in der Sieg.


----------



## kingralphder1 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich bin noch ganz neu hier und möchte mich aich gern bewerben . Würde es gezielt auf hecht probieren da in unserem see recht viele und schöne exemplare sind . Kurz unter berlin in sämtlichen seen der gegend würde ich es probieren wollen . 
Gruß Toni .


----------



## sc00b (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Bewerb ich mich auch mal 

Wo: Lippe, Vereins Gewässer.
Wann: Wenn sie da sind.
Fische: Barsch, Hecht, Zander


mFg


----------



## Colophonius (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich bewerbe mich auch.

Ort: Gewässer in Münsters Umgebung, vor allem Seen
Ziel: Hechte und noch mehr Hechte
Wann: so viel wie möglich
Warum: ich habe Gefallen an Wobblern gefunden und möchte diese häufiger fischen.


----------



## Parasit (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

ein letztes mal versuche auch ich mein glück. ich würde die wobbler in verschiedenen brandenburger seen bis hin zum grenzfluss, die oder, auf hecht und barsch testen. wenn die zeit reif ist und ich wieder öfter an den peenestrom fahre würde ich dort selbstverständlich auch die testläufe auf hecht, große barsche und auch rapfen durchführen!


----------



## Striker1982 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Auch möchte 

Wo: Jagst,Kocher,Neckar diverse nebenflüsse und Seen 
Wann: Eigentlich den ganzen tag gehen immer gegen 5 morgens ans Wasser und bleiben meist auch bis ca 1 uhr nachts :m
Fische: Barsch, Hecht, Zander event Rapfen

Würde mich freuen wenn ich die möglichkeitbekommen würde die sachen zu testen  
Schreiben dann auch einen ausführlichen Bericht darüber mit Uhrzeit Plätzen Wasserverhältnissen und den noch relevanten Daten inkl Bildern wenn ich was an die Köder bekomme  
Da es bei uns leider recht mau ausschaut mit Räubern und viele andere köder versagen. 
Gruss 
Tim


----------



## angler4711 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Moin, Moin!

Auf ein neues!

Bewerbung:



Wo= Vereinsgewässer in erster Linie, unter anderen Hunte
und ca. 3 ha großen seen (Tongrube )

Wann= Natürlich immer wenn zeit da ist, im durchschnitt
1 mal pro Woche

Welcher Räuber= 1. Hecht, 2. Zander, 3. Forelle, 4. Barsch
________


----------



## Finke20 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich möchte mich auch wieder bewerben. Mal sehen ob es beim letzten mal klappt.

Getestet werden die Köder in der Peene, Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden und den
Vereinsgewässern des LAV-MV.
Getestet wird immer wenn Zeit dazu ist und das ist oft.
Zielfische sind Hecht, Barsch und Zander.
Einen Bericht dazu wird es natürlich auch geben.
So das soll es kurz gewesen sein.

Petri Heil sagt Torsten


----------



## Robmantuto (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

möchte auch mal mitmachen.
 Ich angle in Berlin und Brandenburg. Verschiedene Seen, Kanäle und die Havel.

 Fische wären: Barsch, Zander, Rapfen und natürlich Hecht. Würde es gerne dieses Jahr noch versuchen.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Auf ein Letztes, 

Gewässer: Eixendorfer Stausee, Donau bei Regensburg
Zielfische: Hecht Zander Barsch Waller Schied

Hoffe, es klappt diesesmal! 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Laserbeak (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Wo ? Nordhessen, glasklarer See 8,1 ha

Wann ? Demnächst habe ich etwas Urlaub (1 Woche), ich glaube 
           da melde ich mich von zu hause ab....  (grins)

Räuberbestand: Hecht satt, Barsch (läuft dieses Jahr wirklich 
                      gut), Zander eher seltener.


Also ich würde sehr gerne die Wobbler baden und dann einen vernünftigen Bericht abgeben.

Bis dennne am Wasser !
Man sieht sich...........


----------



## Seit 1904 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Guten Abend.
Hier ist meine Bewerbung!
Gewässer: Datteln-Hamm-Kanal, Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, Rhein
Fische: Barsch,Rapfen,Hecht,Zander
Wann?: Sobald die Wobbler da sind


----------



## heddel (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

servus,
bewerbe mich auch wieder:m

wo-vereinseigene gewässer lkr. dillingen an der donau
wann- bei jeder gelegenheit und so lang es möglich ist
worauf- hecht, zander und barsch


gruß
rene


----------



## Andy-583 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Auf ein neues! Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal! :z

Ich würde die Wobbler in der Ems und den Dortmund-Ems-Kanal in Höhe Lathen vom Boot und Ufer aus fischen. Dazu noch Teilstücke des Kanal Gleesen-Papenburg und einen Baggersee im Raum Lathen. Zeitlich meistens in den Abendstunden ca. 3 mal in der Woche. 

Zielfische wären Hecht, Zander und Barsch.

Gruß


----------



## RAS221257 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vielleicht jetzt mal ein Chance!*

Hallo,
bin ja mal gespannt: ich bin absoluter Raubfisch-Fan, Zander, Hecht, Barsch und das in Schleswig-Holstein! Aber ich habe mehrfach Irland ausprobiert, diverse Male Dänemark und ich kann nur sagen, die meisten Fische beißen auf Köderfisch.
Vielleicht sind die Wobbler von Peter ja der Renner!
Ich würde mich auf aktives Angeln freuen.
Gruß
Raimund 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Werbung
> 
> *Peter Biedron Wobbler - Die Jahresaktion*​
> *Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*
> ...


----------



## silviomopp (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hier !!! Ganz laut rufe !!! Bin ein absoluter Kunstköderfan und würde mit den Wobblern im Barmener- Kiessee und teile der Rur bei Jülich damit beangeln. Ausführlicher Bericht würde folgen !!! Zielfische sind Hecht , Barsch und Zander...

Petri der Mopp #6


----------



## flexxxone (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

|bigeyes ein letztes Mal :c

na dann will ich's nochmal versuchen...

Zielfische: alles was Zähne hat |rolleyes also unsere Räuber

Gewässer: Lech, Donau, diverse Weiher und kleinere Flüsse irgendwo zwischen Günzburg - Augsburg

Mahlzeit!

Petri!

flexxxone

*...und aus aktuellem Anlass im März auf MeFo's inne Ostsee*


----------



## Ollek (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*





wenigstens Trösten könnte man mich wenns wiedermal nicht klappt.

Neubewerb


----------



## Wurmbader70 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

ich versuche es auch wieder 

ins Auge gefasste Gewässer : Mittellandkanal, Saale, Drömlinggräben, 

Zielfisch sind : Barsch und Zander


----------



## kieler1983 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

kuhle sache 

Angeln würde ich damit am Dobersdorfer See bei Kiel, am Plauer Sees und Seen drumherum, sowie überall sonst wo ich kann 

Zielfisch wären Barsch und Hecht, und evtl endlich mal ein Zander (da bin ich noch komplett Jungfrau....)


----------



## Lippeman (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hallo ich möchte die Teile in meinen Heimgewässer Lippe,Datteln-Hamm-Kanal und Vereinsgewässer testen.|wavey:


----------



## Onkel Tom (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Neuer Monat, neues Glück!

Ich fische fast ausschließlich mit Wobblern und besitze deswegen schon einen recht großen Fundus verschiedener Hersteller. Dabei bin ich natürlich immer auf der Suche nach neuen aufregenden Modellen. Da ich beinahe täglich am Wasser bin, bleibt auch kein Wobbler lange trocken!

Die Biedrom Wobbler würden in zwei verschiedenen Gewässern zum Einsatz kommen.

1. Kiesgrubensystem bestehend aus unterschiedlich großen Gewässern mit Tiefen bis zu 5 Meter und teilweise recht starkem Krautbewuchs. 
Zielfische währen hier Hechte und Großbarsche, welche in recht guter Stückzahl vorhanden sind.

2. Die Oder
Hier gibt es so gut wie jeden Räuber. Sie sind nur nicht leicht zu fangen. Vielleicht bringen aber genau diese Köder den gewünschten Erfolg. Besonderes Augenmerk würde ich hier auf den Zander legen wollen!

Beste Grüße

Thomas


----------



## dudausg (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Mion,

vllt habe ich ja diesmal glück.
Bewerbe mich hiermit für das Set.

Zielfisch ist eig Karpfen, jedoch gehe ich nicht gerade selten mit Wobbler auf Hecht. Gerade jetzt im Herbst.

Ich hoffe mal das ich Glück habe.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Feedermaik (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Mache auch noch einen Versuch.
Gewässer wie gehabtonaudelta.

lg


----------



## Michel81 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich würde mich auch gerne für die Wobbler bewerben.

Einsatzgebiet ist der Rhein bei Köln. Ein gutes Gebiet für große Barsche, dazu mit der Chance auf Hechtfänge. Insbesondere Im Winter stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, in den Häfen bzw. deren Einfahrten den ein oder anderen Esox zu erwischen.

Dazu gibt es die Möglichkeit, den Rapfen nachzustellen.Ein bisher noch nie von mir gefangener Fisch, auf den ich es in der nächsten Zeit mal wieder probieren will.

Den Bericht gibt es gerne, auch in flüssigem Deutsch und bebildert.


----------



## Rossi1983 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Tja dan bewerbe ich mich halt auch nochmal, auch wenn die letzten male nicht von Erfolg gekrönt waren   .

*Testen würde ich diese Wobbler in unseren vielen Vereinsseen (Reithmahd 1+2 in Höchstädt, Haindlesee in Burtenbach, Riedsee in Burtenbach, Östlicher Schrecksee in Günzburg) auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch.
Außerdem würde ich die Wobbler mal in der Zusam in Uttenhofen und Umgebung auf Forellen testen. Denke die gehen da auch ganz gut.*

Fangerfolge würde ich mit Bildern und einem kleinen Bericht über Fangzeit, Ort etc. natürlich einstellen.

Wünsche allen viel Erfolg und viel Glück bei der Verlosung!!!

Gruß und Petri,
Rossi1983 :m


----------



## Forelle08262 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

na dann versuchs ich auch noch mal.
Einsatz in meinen vereinsgewässern auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch.

Hoffentlich klappt es mal.
Danke und ein dickes
Petri Heil!!!
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Okken53 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Moin,

Wenn das so ist nehm ich auch mal wieder dran teil..

Wo: Elbe, Alster
Wann: nach der Schule wenn Zeit es zulässt
Fische: Zander, Barsch, Hecht

Petri |wavey:


----------



## Frankenangler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hallo zusammen, komme gerade von einer meiner Vereinssitzungen und habe dort erfahren, dass man mit den Peter Biedron Wobblern gute Fänge machen kann. Mein Vereinskollege "Dorschjäger" hat diesbezüglich auch einen Bericht incl. Bild ins Magazin gestellt. Nun ist mein Interesse natürlich groß, einen dieser Wobbler mal auszuprobieren. Würde diesen gerne an folgenden Gewässern testen:
Ludwig-Donau-Main-Kanal, Wörrnitz, Altmühl und Fränkische Rezart. Meine Zielfische wären: Hecht, Zander u. Barsch. In der Hoffnung, vielleicht bald meinen Bericht zu diesen Wobblern abgeben zu können, verbleibe ich mit einem PETRI HEIL #6

Martin


----------



## Flußkrebs (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Da sag ich nicht nein...  Habe bisher nur mit Rapalla-Wobblern gute Fänge und schöne Angelstunden erlebt. Gerne würde ich diese ganz anders konzepierten Wobbler einmal testen. Vor allem da ich sowohl an der Ruhr als auch am Rhein diese einsetzen möchte auf Barsche und Zander. Gerne auch den einen oder anderen "Raffelberg-Rapfen"...  Besonders freuen würde ich mich, wenn ich vom "Meister" persönlich einige Kniffs gezeigt bekommen würde.  Wünschen allen weiterhin eine schöne Saison  Euer Flußkrebs


----------



## Ostsee72 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Da versuch ich doch auch mein Glück!!!

Zielfische Zander und Hecht

Einsatzorte,Diverse mecklenburgische Seen


Dickes Petri

Plietenfischer


----------



## Schlickrutscher (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Moin,

würde natürlich auch gern zum "Wobblertester". Ziel wären Hecht und Zander bei uns in der Weser und den Teichen, oder einfach mal wieder raus!!


----------



## Fanne (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Nehme auch gern teil ! 


 Zielfisch  Hecht Barsch Zander 

Köder  : Verschiedene Wobbler und Gufi

 Gewässer : Elbe , Verschiedene Seen  rund um Magdeburg


Da ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Wobblern habe ,würde ich gern mal so neue Wobbler testen , meine sind Stein alt  und  würde gern mal so neue Modelle probieren 

gruss aus Magdeburg und Petri euch allen


----------



## stan von eden (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Moin an´s Team... habe seit Jahren grossen Erfolg auf der Jagd nach Stachelrittern bei mir im Gebiet Elbe Hauptstrom und Freihäfen. Zu meinen Revieren gehören noh der Hummelsee und die Dove, wobei ersteres bekannt für gute Hechte ist, und dieses Jahr auf meiner Liste steht.
Ich bin der offene Gufifischer und probiere ab und an auch andere Fänger wie Spinner und Wobbler durchs Wasser, aber mit mäßiger Begeisterung, da ich weitaus nicht so gut fange, wie mit meinen Imitaten in Plastik. 
Das ist der Punkt, habe zwar auch ein Dutzend Wobbler in bekannten Farben, wie Rot-Weiss oder Barsch, überlege mir meinen Kauf aufgrund der Preise in diesem Segment sehr genau... Für den Hummel, muss ich umsatteln, Pflanzenberge und schlammige Übergänge in Rinnen von bis zu 20m vertragen kein Gummi zum fängig sein, das muss ich anders angehen...
Ich würd gern mal diese Teile testen, und mal sehen, vielleicht überzeugt mit der Umgang ja letztendlich doch, ein bissen mehr Augenmerk drauf zu legen.
Windige Grüsse von der Kant, Andi


----------



## aixellent (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

So,

jetzt will aber endgütlig gewinnen.

Ich teste die Teilchen in der niederländischen Maas, dem Rursee, den Düsseldorfer Rheinhafen Lörick, einem kleinem Waldsee und vielleicht in der Ruhr. 

Zielfische: Alles was raubt!

Viele Grüße
René


----------



## Patrick83 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hy,ich bin auch ein absoluter Kunstköderfan!!
Und ich würde mich riesig freuen,wenn ich diese Wobbler gewinnen/testen könnte!!
Es würde auch ein ausführlicher Tetsbericht erstellt werden!
GewässerHamburger)Elbe,Pinnau,wie diverse Baggerseen!
Danke Im Voraus!!!
Mfg Patrick


----------



## GreenMonsta (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hallo liebes Anglerboard Team!


Ich würde die schönen Peter Biedron Wobbler an meinem Vereinsgewässer dem Northeimer Freizeitsee und dem Northeimer Kiessee 1a auf Hecht,Zander und Barsch testen.Ich bin schon gespannt ob ich mit den Biedron Wobblern mehr Erfolge erziehlen kann als sonst.

Liebe Grüße und Peri Heil !

**Ben**


----------



## Master Hecht (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Test auf Barsch,Hecht,Zander,Döbel, in der Ems und im Vereinsteich auf Hecht,Zander,Döbel,evt.Forelle und seit neustem auch Rapfen...


----------



## Henryhst (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Jop neuer versuch

Gewässer. Strelasund und Bodden
Wann       aber erhalt der köder zur besten Raubfischzeit
Auf          Hecht Barsch zander

Lg Henryhst


----------



## TOVO (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Jetzt Ich!

Würde in meinem Vereinsgewässer die Wobbler testen. Sehr guter gemischter Raubfischbestand. Würde mich echt mal interresieren , da hauptsächlich geschleppte Gummifische den gewünschten Erfolg bringen. Nat. mit  (hoffentlich!) Fangbericht.

Gruß TOVO


----------



## Nikl (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

So da simma dabei! #h
Gewässer:Oder Höhe Lebus und ihre Nebengewässer
Ziel:Hauptsächlich Hecht,aber auch Zander und Barsch
Ich hoffe dass die Wobbler mir helfen diese miese Fangzeit grad anner Oder wieder aufzupeppen,damit ich auch mal wieder was Fang(mein letzer Zander war im August!)


----------



## reland (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich bewerbe mich 


Gewässer: Pinnau und umliegende Baggerseen
Fische: Barsch,Döbel,Hecht,Zander
Wann?: Sobald die Wobbler da sind


----------



## profifischer (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch einmal.
Gewässer: -Donau von Eining bis Regensburg und zahlreiche    
                Altwässer ( KFV Kelheim)
               - RMD Kanal bei Kelheim
               - Abens (Kleiner Fluss)
               - außerdem noch ein paar Vereinsweiher
Zielfische: Hauptsächlich Hecht, aber natürlich auch Barsch und 
               Zander und alles, was einen Wobbler nimmt
Wann: Ab Eintreffen der Wobbler bis zu dem Tag, an dem der  
          letzte weg ist (nach hoffentlich vielen Fischen)

Ich würde mich sehr über die Wobbler freuen
tl Manuel


----------



## De Bentz (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hi,
ich würde die Wobbler am Rhein und einem großen Baggersee auf Hecht, Rapfen, Zander und Barsch testen. Da wir an dem großen See einen Kahn liegen haben, könnte ich auch vom Boot fischen. Einen Testbericht würde ich natürlich auch schreiben!


lg
Bentz


----------



## aal60 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Dann probiere ich es auch nochmal:

Auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch

an Lippe,Dattel-Hamm-Kanal, Ahse, Baggerseen

Würde mich freuen wenn es klappt. Serviert werden sie mit Multi.


----------



## Chris_360 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

ich möchte mich auch noch bewerben - falls das noch möglich ist

Zum Fischen:

Wo: diverse Vereinsgewässer, Donau, Mindel
Was: natürlich Hecht ,-)
Wann: bei jeder gelegenheit ,-)


----------



## Schleie07 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Da ich schon einen Wobbler hatte,bin ich sehr zufrieden und würde gerne wiedre welche haben.

Fische: Hechte,Zander,Barsche.

wo?: Vereinsgewässern,Schmale,Privatkuhlen,Vidau,Rutebüller See,Hülltoft Tief,Lecker Au.

wann?: Herbst und Sommer!Wenn ich zum angeln bin.


----------



## nibbler001 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hi

Ich würde die Wobbler im Kreis Pinnebergeinsetzen, vorzugsweise an der Pinnau und an den GEwässern des SAV- Uetersen-Tornesch.

Zielfisch:

Hecht
Zander
Forelle (Mefo, wenn sie noch da ist, sonst Regenbogen)
Barsch

Tests werden etwa 2-3mal pro Woche stattfinden

Falls die Wobbler mittels einer Brandungsrute auf eine ordentliche Weite kommen, würden sie noch an der Elbe auf Hecht,Zander und Wels genutzt werden


----------



## cobyrueg (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hallo und nun kommt meine Bewerbung #6

Gewässer:   Rund um Rügen (Bodden Ostsee)
Fische :      Hecht,Zander Barsch,Dorsch,
Wann:        Bei jeder Möglichkeit!!!

MFG Cobyrueg


----------



## fish - hunter (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Gebt mir die Wobbler, mein Bericht wird der beste überhaupt!!!
Danke schon mal#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Werd´s dann wohl auch nochmal versuchen! berichten werd ich natürlich auch ordentlich! mal gucken was die wobbler so reissen! Gewässer: Nrw-Kanäle , Rhein , Lippe 
Zielfisch: Alle Räuber die ich an den Wobbler bekomme!


----------



## loki73 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

ich versuche es auch nochmal.

angeln in baggerseen und dinkel. im urlaub auch an anderen gewässern.

angeln auf die üblichen verdächtigen, Hecht, Zander, Barsch und vielleicht seeforelle.


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Na dann versuch ich es auch noch mal. Testgebiet wäre der Rhein bei Mainz, Zielfische Hecht, Zander, Barsch und eventuell welse und Rapfen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## langer57 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

hallo

also ich hätte als testgewässer die saale anzubieten und zwar im bereich jena,dazu kommen noch verschiedene kiesseen in thüringen.hauptsächlich würde ich die wobbler auf hecht,barsch und zander einsetzen.
da ich wöchentlich angeln gehe könnte ich die köder ziemlich schnell und intensiv ausprobieren.nach der schonzeit könnte ich die köder dann auch noch in der mecklenburgischen seenplatte(bereich wesenberger fischerei) testen.

petri enrico


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich würde sie in Kiesgruben an der Bayrisch/Hessischen Granze und am Main und in der Nidda testen..Zielfische wären Hecht,Zander,Barsch,Rapfen und vielleicht der ein oder andere Döbel.


----------



## Roland.K (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ziel wäre ganz klar einen der großen Hechte, die derzeit die Iller unsicher machen, zu überlisten.
Bisher haben mir die Wobbler bei der Pirsch auf Bach- und Regenbogenforelle gute Dienste erwiesen.


----------



## saarländer 24 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hallo, 
würd mich schon interessieren wie die Teile in der Saar und den angrenzenden Kiesgruben funktionieren. Hechte sind da zwar eher selten aber dafür gibt´s Barsch und Zander.....


----------



## Pyro_Angler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich möchte mich auch gern bewerben.

Wo: 
In einem großen Privatteich hauptsächlich auf Hecht und Barsch.

Außerdem in diversen Forellenteichen hier in Niedersachsen und Umgebung.

Wann: Natürlich so oft es mir die Zeit erlaubt


----------



## Dschingis Karl (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Versuch ich es auch nochmal. Ich würde die Teile in der Elbe auf Hecht,Zander,Barsch,Rapfen und in diversen Talsperren(Z.Bröda auf Hecht und Seeforelle) einsetzen.


----------



## chris1867 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

ich hatte noch nie das glück auf Wobbler ! mal sehen wie es werden könnte ? Befische Leine ,Kanal um Hannover !!!!


----------



## Esoxfan (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich würde mich auch gerne bewerben.

Also testen würde ich die Wobbler an der Maas und bald auch am Rhein bzw am Barmener See .

Zielfische wären Hecht ggf Zander .

ICh habe mich beworben weil ich bisher nicht grad gute Erfolge auf Wobbler hatte außer auf die Shad Raps von Rapala . Würde gerne testen ob mir diese Wobbler genauso oder noch besser gefallen |supergri


Gruß Daniel


----------



## gsxrfahren (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Versuch es auch noch mal 


Gewässer wäre die Donau  (Kehlheimer Strecke) 
Zielfisch wäre  Barsch,  Zander,  Hecht  evt.  Wels
Zeitlich wäre mindestens einmal die Woche 



Mfg.


----------



## Dirk_001 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Na da schliess ich mich doch mal an 

Wo: nördliche Boddengewässer auf Rügen
Was: Hecht, Zander und Barsch

Grüsse


----------



## Gufi Angler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Da mach ich mal mit nech,

also fischen werd ich mit den prachtdingern im Elbe Seiten Kanal wo schon mehrer meter Zander gefangen wurden an der schleuße, an Kießgruben und an unserm Hechtsee (vereinsee)

mit den dingern fürd ich gern auf  zander hecht rapfen und barsch losgehen

#h


----------



## Bad_Fish (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hi!

Da bewerbe ich mich doch glatt auch mal 

Wo: hauptsächlich pfälzer Altrhein
Wann: gleich nach erhalt der Dinger
Was: Hecht


----------



## siwok44 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Da bewerbe nich mich auch mal!
Wo:Nebengewässer vom Oberrhein,Hefen
Wann:ab sofort 
Was:Barsche,Hecht
Da ich Rentner bin kann ich viel Zeit für den Test verwenden#h


----------



## bike44rot (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Meine Bewerbung fehlt noch.

Wäre schön die Dinger im Allgäu, am Strelasund und der Theiss zu testen.
Zielfisch natürlich Hecht und Zander.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## AWebber (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich möchte mich auch gern bewerben, als Wiedereinsteiger bin ich noch am Ausrüstungszusammenstellen

Ziele sind Hecht, Zander und Barsche und geangelt werden soll ich der Elbe (bei DD) und in den Seen im Dresdner Umland


AWebber


----------



## t00l (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Na, da möchte ich doch auch teilnehmen!

Befischt würde damit umgehend die Havel + Nebengewässer in und um Potsdam. Zielfisch Hecht, Zander, Barsch, wobei die Hauptsache Fische sind :q


----------



## iche112 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Also ich würde sie in der Oste, Mehe, Elbe und anderen Vereinsgewässern auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander testen.|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## BMG619 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich versuchs jetzt auch auch mal.

Also Gewässer wären verschiedenen Altarme und ein kleiner Fluss (Hase). Zielfische sind Hecht, Zander und Barsch. Die Wobbler würde ich dann mindestens dreimal in der Woche ausprobieren.


----------



## charel2988 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hallo alle,

Ich würde diese Wobbler auch gerne mal testen
wo: an der Mosel (LUxemburger Strecke) und Baggerseen (schwierig beangelbar)
welche Fische: Barsch, Zander, Hecht, und Wels 
wann: das ganze Jahr über (bis auf die Schonzeiten natürlich),mindestens 1mal die Woche!
Ich würde auch nach jedem Fang einen Bericht mit Fotos verfassen und diese online setzen! 

Ich wünsche jedem der mitmacht viel Glück und ein fettes Petri Heil


----------



## Ute (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Und ich bin auch dabei |wavey:
Wo:    Ostsee vom Boot und Brücke aus
Fisch: Dorsch, Meerforelle
Wann: das ganze Jahr durch

Und mit Söhnchen die Teiche und Flüsse vom Verein aus. Das wären dann Hecht, Zander  und Barsche.


----------



## danisus (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich würde die Wobbler in der Lechstaustufe 22, 23 und der Flussstrecke dazwischen testen. Als Zielfische natürlich Esox, große bis sehr große Salmoniden (|uhoh: Huchen evtl. :q) oder was halt sonst so auf die Wobbler lust hat.
Anfangen würde ich am liebsten gestern. Berichte gibt`s natürlich auch so ausführlich wie möglich. 
Danke


----------



## matthiast (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hallo!

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne in der Hunte im Hartensbersee und im Vereinsteich testen.
Zielfische Hecht, Barsch und Zander

MFG
Matthias


----------



## jens1204 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Hallo....
würde gerne auch mal mitmachen 
ich würde den Wobbler auf Hecht und Barsch testen:q
Gewässer ist der Edersee...|rolleyes
also bis dahin
Petri Heil
jens


----------



## Chaot64 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich würde die Wobbler im Rhein auf Hecht, Zander und vielleicht auf Barsch ausprobieren. Also her damit.


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich versuch es auch mal wieder...
Ich will die Wobbler auch testen! Gewässer wären mittlere und untere Elbe, Weser, Leine Saale und einige Gewässer in Sachsen-Ahnalt, Brandenburg und Niedersachesn


----------



## frankp (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Auch nochmal probieren :q

Zum Einsatz kämen sie eigentlich an jedem Wochenende in der Miele (Aussenmiele), im Speicherbecken und im Hafen auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch.

Ab in Post nach SH damit :vik: :q


----------



## _Pepe_ (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Natürlich möchte auch ich mich für's Testen bewerben.

Einsatzgebiete wäre die Wümme, Vereinsteiche mit unterschiedlichsten Strukturen und zu natürlich an einem Natursee...:q

Zu erwartende Fischarten sind neben Hecht und Barsch, auch der Zander und Rapfen...

Lg Pepe


----------



## Angler-NRW (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Ich könnte die Wobbler super für meine *Bodden* Tour Ende des Monats gebrauchen.

Zuhause würden sie am *Rhein* zwischen Emmerich und Rees und den *Wisseler Seen *und einigen anderen *Baggerseen* zum Einsatz kommen. 

Wann? Sofort jetzt im Winter und später natürlich auch noch.
Was? Hecht, Zander und Barsch

Soll ich schon mal meine Adresse posten? Dann gehts schneller mit dem Versand:vik:.


----------



## worker_one (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

So letzte Chance...
Ich würde die Wobbler im einem flachen,max. 1,2m tiefen See mit guten Hecht- und Zanderbestand, sowie in einem Baggersee mit einer Tiefe von bis zu 8m testen.


----------



## forelle56 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Letzte Möglichkeit: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!*

Bei sovielen Bewerbern will ich auch nicht fehlen.!
Bei mir lief es in deisem Jahr nicht so gut auf so manchen Wobbler aber die neuen könnten mich schon fast überzeugen.Angele überwiegend im Rhein bei Bonn auf Hecht,Zander u. Wels.Also her damit.!


----------

